# no medical card



## noboc (9 Apr 2010)

hiya.could really do with some imput.my medical card was up in feb so sent back my renew form but heard nothing since,but in d mean time my 5 year old has been called on th 22nd april to get her adenoids out and grommets..i have been fighting this with nearly year and half to get grommets and adenoids done but now i have no got mt medical card back. shoild i ring them or shoild i just go in and say nothing and fight d bill after words i am nearly 85%sure i will get d medical card as i havent got no letter or anything saying they not giving it to me..so typicall really have medical nearly 4 years never really used it and here i am now and dont know wat to do.. would they turn me away in d hospital like ,,i just dont know wat 2 do as my daughter really needs her adenoids out..some people say i should say nothing and if i get bill afterwords take it down to social welfare..im so sick over this i cant even sleep as my daughter really needs this as her hearing is very bad because of the fluid like..would love some help please..thanks everyone


----------



## huskerdu (9 Apr 2010)

Your daughters operation  is in the public health system so is free, even if you have no medical card. You will not be charged for the operation.

You will not be turned away from the hospital because you dont have a current medical card. 

There may be a bill of 75 per night for a bed. Do you know how many  nights she will need to stay in hospital ?

You are right, the operation is too important to cancel. It is vital that your daughter has this sorted.


----------



## luddyman (9 Apr 2010)

*medical card*

My card was due for renewal last OCT.. I called the health board when i didnt hear from them and they told me of the back-log, but confirmed to me that my card was valid until such time as they advised me otherwise. If u ring them they will confirm this to you in writing. I need medication on an ongoing basis and they confirm to me on a month by month basis until they sort it out... Hope this helps


----------



## Papercut (9 Apr 2010)

Don’t worry over this. If you are still entitled to a medical card & you haven’t received it by the time your daughter is admitted you are not liable for the €75 per night statutory charge.

  When your bill arrives just contact the accounts section in the hospital & inform them that you will send them a photocopy of the card when you receive it.

  When you get the card just attach a photocopy of the new card to the bill & post it in to them. They will then cancel the invoice.

  You may be able to check the status of the medical card here: https://www.sspcrs.ie/portal/medapp/checkcard.jsp


----------



## Complainer (9 Apr 2010)

Hope the operation goes well for you. You should probably check out  before your next post.


----------



## noboc (9 Apr 2010)

hiya..thank ye all so much.. you do not know how much of a relief this is.I am after having some may sleepless nights over this.\i have vision of them turning me away when i go in.the 75 euro s night didnt bother me ,it was the thought of getting a bill in couple months i was sick with that thought. i checked the website papercut said and it says ELIGIBILITY END DATE 31/10/2010. so i am thinking it should be on the way ,well thats if i am right anyway...


----------



## desperatedan (9 Apr 2010)

Hi there,

Just for general information, the web address posted by Papercut is exactly correct, but not memorable, I think you'll agree.

The portal for medical card info is www.medicalcard.ie

Here you can check your Application Status, Card Status, Contact the HSE, and, coming soon, on-line application.

More memorable too, I think.

Hope this helps,

I'm Desperate, Dan!!!


----------



## noboc (27 Apr 2010)

Hiya.Just a quick you to say thank you all for the advice,all went well thank god and my medical card arrived on the monday after coming out of hospital..thanks again for all the advice.


----------

